# Some Macro's from Longwood Gardens



## dylanstraub (Nov 10, 2010)

I saw this one at Longwood Gardens a few days ago. I'm kinda surprised this came out as well as it did since I forgot to bring the tripod. Surprisingly the blue spruce is not very blue. I barely touched this one up. I hope eveyone likes it. 

Picasa Web Albums - Dylan Straub


And another one from this day.


Picasa Web Albums - Dylan Straub

This one had a very distinctive blur and I was wondering if this detracts from the overall picture? Tell me what you think. C+C and edits are welcome.


----------



## Hack (Nov 23, 2010)

I like the first one best.

Hack


----------



## Bios. (Nov 24, 2010)

I think the second one is much better. Nicer colours and a bit more contrasty however the very tip needs to be in focus.


----------

